
12 Ways to Improve Your Instagram Organic Reach - amyshamblen
http://www.amyshamblen.com/12-ways-to-improve-your-instagram-organic-reach/
======
atom-x
The author is a designer, and so I'm puzzled by the choice they've made to use
faint header and typeface colors... the whole page looks washed-out, except
for the images. Very strange.

